# 2 Pumpen 1 Schlauch?



## wizardrous (21. März 2010)

Habe mal eine Frage an die Technikexperten, Physiker  o.ä. hier im Board.

Kann man an einen grossen 1,5" Schlauch ohne weiteres 2 Pumpen parallel betreiben? Eine für die Bodenabsaugung und eine für den Skimmer? Stelle mir da so eine Y- oder T-Tülle vor. Spricht da irgendwas dagegen? Es würde sich doch nur der Druck erhöhen oder?

Es gibt ja diese neuen Eco-Pumpen die z.B. bei nur noch 35W über 4400 Liter pumpen können. Eine dieser Art habe ich auch bereits im Teich, allerdings würde ich die Wassermenge die in den höher gelegenen Pflanzteich fliesst (Vorher durch Oase Biotech15) gerne erhöhen. Ausserdem hätte ich dann zwei seperate Ansaugpunkte (die Kois halten sich Nachts an anderen Stellen auf wie tagsüber) bzw. könnte auch hin und wieder einen Skimmer betreiben.

Würde sich auch für den Bachlauf besser machen. 

Einen weiteren Schlauch zu verlegen kommt leider technisch (und speziell optisch) nicht mehr in Frage. Desweiteren ziehen diese Eco-Pumpen ja mit steigender Leistung ungleich mehr an Watt (Beispiel für 20.000 Liter würde eine grosse Pumpe mehr als 100% mehr Strom verbrauchen als 5 kleine). Dieses aber nur am Rande


----------



## bodo61 (21. März 2010)

*AW: 2 Pumpen 1 Schlauch?*

Moin,
die günstigste Variante für 1 1/2" Schlauch ist ein 40er HT T-Stück mit 45°. Der Schlauch hat einen Innendurchmesser von 40mm. In die beiden Muffen steckst du einfach ein Stück Rohr und tüddelst den Schlauch drauf und mit Schlauchschellen sichern.

Die angesprochene Druckerhöhung verstehe ich nicht.
 Der Druck bleibt in allen Durchmessern gleich, egal ob du eine 20m³ Pumpe an einem 1/2" oder 2" Schlauch betreibst.


----------



## lucent01 (21. März 2010)

*AW: 2 Pumpen 1 Schlauch?*

Hi,

ich habe noch nicht richtig verstanden, ob Du von einem Durchlauffilter oder einem Druckfilter sprichst (genannte Modell ist mir unbekannt - ich vermute aber Druckfilter!?)?

Wegen der zwei Pumpen an einem Y-Stück ist das so lange kein Problem, wie Du

a) bei einem Durchlauffilter nicht die max. Durchflußmenge, bzw.
b) bei einem Druckfilter nicht den max. Druck überschreitest (hängt u.a. davon ab, wie hoch das Wasser nach Fiterausgang gepumpt wird)

Ich persönlich habe in dem Zusammenhang die Frage, was passiert wenn man eine der beiden Pumpen (z.B. die Skimmerpumpe, die ja nicht zwangsläufig immer an sein muss) ausschaltet? Ich gehe davon, dass man in diesem Fall nicht um ein Rückschlagventil kommt, da sonst die verbleibende Pumpe u.U. zumindest einen Teil ihres Druckes in den Schlauch der ausgestellten Pumpe drückt und damit weniger/gar keine Leistung mehr beim Filter ankommen könnte.


Mfg
Lucent


----------



## wizardrous (22. März 2010)

*AW: 2 Pumpen 1 Schlauch?*

Danke für eure Antworten sehe aber schon ich muss etwas spezifischer werden. Der Druck bleibt also auch bei steigender Durchflussmenge durch denselben Schlauch immer gleich? Okay! Höhe zum Durchflussfilter ca. 1,80m. Sowas mit Rückschlagventil hatte ich auch schon im Sinn deshalb auch die Frage, Wasser ist ja ebenso "faul" wie alle anderen nicht-Kräfte und sträubt sich ja logischerweise den Weg nach oben anzutreten wenn man genausogut unten "rauskann"   

Hilft mir das Rückschlagventil in diesem Fall? Sprich wenn die beiden Pumpen nicht exakt dieselbe Leistung bringen wird dann nicht das Wasser welches von der stärkeren Pumpe hochgedrückt wird anteilmässig gegen die Flussrichtung der schwächeren Pumpe drücken. Inwieweit würde das die Gesamtleistung verringern? 

Im Detail: 1. Pumpe 4600Liter, 2. Pumpe 6500 Liter. Gesamtdurchflussleistung nun eher 9200Liter, 11.100 Liter, irgendwas dazwischen oder gar weniger als 9200 Liter? 

Wenns einer weiß wäre super. Wenn zwei Pumpen mit exakt gleicher Leistung dann bedeutend effizienter wären würde ich die kleinere natürlich tauschen.....


----------



## Redlisch (22. März 2010)

*AW: 2 Pumpen 1 Schlauch?*

Hallo, es gilt auch zu bedenken das beide Pumpen nicht mehr die Leistung bringen wie sie seperat hätten, wenn man die Ausgänge mit einen Y- oder noch schlechter T-Stück verbindet.

Also eine 10000er und eine 16000er ergibt nicht 26000l am Ausgang, da sich der Gegendruck erhöht.

Ich hatte auch schonmal versucht eine 16er und eine 10000er Pumpe an den beiden Eingängen des Biotec 36 zu betreiben. Die beiden Eingänge laufen dann in dem Sammler zusammen, bevor es dann auf dem Filterband fliesst.
Die Leistung war nicht sehr viel mehr als die 15000er alleine schaffen würde.

Besser wäre in deinem Fall eine größere Pumpe mit 2 Saugeingängen zu benutzen.

Axel


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: 2 Pumpen 1 Schlauch?*

Hallo Wizardrous,
ich denke, hier müssen wir mal ein paar Dinge auseinandernehmen... .
Bei einem 1,5"-Schlauch wirst Du mit Gesamt-Flußraten >5000 l/h nicht glücklich.
Ich vermute mal, Du wolltest folgendes wissen:
- wenn eine Pumpe steht, dann läuft das Wasser aus der stehenden Pumpe von der anderen Pumpe heraus - nich nett ..:evil.
- wenn beide Pumpen nicht gleich sind, aber auf dem Schaluch nur ein gemeinsamer Druck ist (nämlich Staudruck von 1,8 m Höhe + Druckverlust Deiner Leitung - abzuschätzen unter z. B. http://www.druckverlust.de/, dann fördern beide Pumpen verschieden, wenn sie nicht gleich sind. Bei gleicher Förderhöhe ist die Sache noch einfach...
- ein Rückschlagventil ist also hinter beide Pumpen, oder hinter eine zeitweise nicht laufende Pumpe zu setzen. Leider sorgen diese Teile für zusätzlichen Druckverlust (also ein bedeutend größeres als Schlauchdurchmesser wählen, in Deinem Fall ~50 mm).


----------



## wizardrous (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: 2 Pumpen 1 Schlauch?*

Dank dir Kurzhals, das erklärt schonmal so einiges. Habe mir nun so beholfen dass ich den Skimmer mit einer separaten 4600L Pumpe betreibe und diese an einen seperaten kleinen Filter der direkt am Teich steht betreibe. Sieht natürlich Schlauch und Kabeltechnisch mehr als besch..... eiden aus das ganze. Ausserdem ist der Kleine Filter auch völlig unterdimensioniert für diesen Durchfluss aber egal tropft ja alles irgendwie in den Teich zurück. 

Habe mir nun langfristig folgendes überlegt: Entweder ich kaufe mir so eine sündhaft teuere Pumpe wo man beides betreiben kann (Ansaugung Teichskimmer und Bodenfilterkorb parallel) oder ich nutze die vorhandene Pumpe (9800 Liter pro Stunde) weiter aber setze an die Pumpenansaugung einfach ein T-Stück mit Schlauch zum Teichgrundansaugkorb und einem zweiten zur Skimmeransaugung. Das sollte doch dann eigentlich klappen oder wird dann wieder nur 99% Teichgrundwasser gesaugt und der Skimmer brummt überhaupt nicht?

Falls das nicht funktioniert frage ich mich wie Oase dieses Problem mit der dualen Ansaugung löst......


----------



## Jürgen E (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: 2 Pumpen 1 Schlauch?*

Hallo Wizardrous,

das Saugverhältnis kannst du mit Zugschiebern regeln. Mußt nur Verlängerungen dranmachen, damit du unterhalb der Oberfläche noch regeln kannst . Oase verkleinert mit einem Schieber den 2. Durchmesser.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## wizardrous (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: 2 Pumpen 1 Schlauch?*

Okay, könnte aber dann einfach auch z.B. 1" Schlauch für Skimmer und 1,5" für Bodenansaugung verwenden oder umgekehrt richtig? Ansonsten würden bei identischem Durchmesser sowohl oben als auch unten 50/50 Gesamt-Saugkraft anstehen?! Oder müsste ich eher die Bodenansaugung drosseln um oben für den Skimmer ausreichend Saugkraft übrig zu haben? Naja im Zweifel experimentiere ich ein wenig rum.... aber wohl erst wenn das Wasser bedeutend wärmer ist


----------

